# Wind Rivers- Junction lake



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey there. It's been awhile since I've visited the forums. Looking to fish junction lake and other lakes in the Pole Creek drainage later this month. I have a buddy who has been to junction by way of Half Moon lake. Are there any other easier routes to Junction lake? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The other way to go is elkhart park and over to sweeney lakes and down to junction. Getting to sweeny is an easy hike, maybe 2.5 hours. Dropping into junction will be a little steep and will probably take 2+ hours as well. There is no trail that I know of from sweeney, so you'll need a GPS. It may be a little longer than from half moon, but you won't have to climb the elevation going in, in fact you will be going down. Now please either post or send pics of your trip to me, it has been a long time since I have been in that basin.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> The other way to go is elkhart park and over to sweeney lakes and down to junction. Getting to sweeny is an easy hike, maybe 2.5 hours. Dropping into junction will be a little steep and will probably take 2+ hours as well. There is no trail that I know of from sweeney, so you'll need a GPS. It may be a little longer than from half moon, but you won't have to climb the elevation going in, in fact you will be going down. Now please either post or send pics of your trip to me, it has been a long time since I have been in that basin.


Thanks for the reply. I'm hoping the hike down isn't too treacherous because it looks easier that the half Moon route. Have you done both?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I haven't done either. I dropped into junction from the lakes above following pole creek. Not bad going down that way, but will be much longer than from sweeny down to junction.


----------

